# Latin name: Coccinella 7-punctata



## macro junkie (Apr 16, 2008)

Coccinella 7-punctata

Size: Approximately 6mms long

Distribution: Found throughout the U.K.

Months seen: March to October

Food: Aphids

Habitat: Fields, parks, woods and gardens

Special features: Ladybirds are insects of the beetle family. People don't much like insects, and beetles are generally even less popular. For this reason the rather likeable ladybird beetles are simply called ladybirds. Gardeners love them because they eat all the pests which damage plants and flowers.

It is very difficult to tell the males from the females... unless of course you're another ladybird.

In various parts of Britain they have been given other names; in Lancashire they are known as 'God's Horses', in Wales they call them the 'Red Cows of God', in Lincolnshire they are known as' Lambladies', in Yorkshire they are often called 'Dowdy Cows' and in Norfolk they're known as Bishy-Barny-Bees.


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 16, 2008)

Cool photos as usual but "in Wales they call them the 'Red Cows of God'" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Be serious


----------

